# new to kayaking



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

I've launched twice at Jims fish camp an went up river an came back down the first time an had no luck what so ever. The second time i went a little further to a place a seen on google maps an still had no luck. Just wondering if anyone had some tips or pointers on where to try?


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

If you launch next to the county fishing pire on the Simpson, there at 90, you can save 4 bucks. I dont fish there alot, but, the few times I've been this year, I've caught more fish in the mouth, south of the 90 bridge, this year. With this crazy weather we have this year, who knows.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Alright thanks man, guess most people don't wanna tell any places I could catch something after 57 views an one reply! 

Tight lines!


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

I hear they're hanging out downriver from the bridge on the south side close to the barge canal


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks I appreciate it a lot, but what exactly is he barge canal?


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

The*


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

I catch 99% of my fish south of hwy 90. Just fish the shorelines and deeper drop offs. Your gonna have to do a little work to find them as they are fish and move around but when you do you can catch plenty. Just take mental notes of weather and tide so on similar days you will have a idea of where to start. Good luck!


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Okay thanks. An I've checked google maps a couple times for drop offs but once I get out there it's hard to remember but won't be soon! I got the mark 4x dsi, just haven't got the scupper mount yet but should be getting it hopefully tomorrow or Monday! So I'll be able to find the drops offs better now, hopefully ill be going out sometime this week if the weathers good! I'll be sure to let you know if I have any luck!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Just don't get discouraged there are a ton of fish up there. The weather has been a little crazy so the fish have been acting weird. Get a paddle tail jig like a slayer sst, gulp or a prerigged power bait and just troll it behind you or fan cast areas. Use white, root beer, electric chicken or new penny those are standard go to colors. If you decide to troll get a mirro lure mirodine or a top water and work it as you are trolling. When you find fish just post up and catch them. Don't bank on good weather we actually catch better and more fish on the nastier days. We caught several trout up to 25" today and my buddy Jeff caught a over 30" redfish. Check out the GCKFA.com forum that is the Gulf Coast Kayak Fishing Association. We have a rigging clinic at Hot Spots bait and tackle this Saturday swing by its from 10-3 I will be there and I can show you some stuff to throw up there.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Yea I know I've caught a couple reds from the shore a while back just haven't had luck in my new kayak yet! An yea I seen that on here an was thinking about going if I have the time an get a few tips!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Try floating some live shrimp a few feet under a cork, around the bridge. You'll have a good chance of catching a hybrid striper or two. They seem real hit and miss though, there one day and gone the next.


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't kayak fish at all but I would say as your heading to your spots troll a rattle trap and then further behind troll a clear, champagne, rootbeer, etc paddletail or any soft plastic really. No doubt you'll catch something. That is what most of the guys that fish that area do..


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Get on Google earth and check out saultsman's cove, it usually holds reds and specks along the grass. It's just south of 90 bridge. Flukes on 1/8 oz jig heads works for me.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

I got out Tuesday an went south of the bridge an tried flukes on jig head had better luck an caught just one speckled trout that's all! But aye not bad, there's no such thing as a bad day of fishing! I didn't have ff installed yet unfortunately. I went to west marine an they didn't have the scupper mount so I just ordered it off austin kayak hopefully itll be here today if not tomorrow!


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Jcoss that's actually were I caught the speckle trout at just SW the ferry cut off thing on google esrth at the grass of the river opening.


----------

